# Burstner Travel Van Fridge



## carrera (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a Burstner Travel Van, and for the first time I was unable to access an electricity supply, so used the gas for the Dometic fridge.
I noticed the rear of the worktop was getting overly warm and upon removing the outside grill, I discovered that the heater pipe finished just below the worktop. I consulted the manual and it would appear that there should be another pipe connected to the grill.
I have written to Burstner, but in true Burstner tradition, have had no reply.
Can anyone confirm that there should be a pipe exiting from the outside grill?


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a travel van and it does get a little warm at the rear but I have not taken mine apart to look.
Try Camper uk as they are a main Burstner agent and generally very helpful.
You got me thinking now if mines the same.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I suspect that since we are in the middle of August, Burstner will be on holiday shutdown - not unusual in France and Germany. That usually includes not responding to emails.

Colin


----------



## carrera (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Melly, you don't have to take off the grill, there should be an exit on the right hand side if it is connected.
camallison, This was a registered letter sent off in June!! My supplying dealer was sent a copy with the same result.I'm afraid the French have no idea about customer relations.It's take it or leave it and if you take it, goodbye we don't want to see you again.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I have always found Burstner to be very efficient and believe me I have phoned and emailed on several occasions!! :roll: 

I have called Burstner UK in Bishop Auckland (01388 537960) on several occasions and have been delighted with the response - the call is usually answered by Mr Knowles who deals with my questions immediately (and very patiently!!) and he has gone 'above and beyond....' to sort out a problem that should have been handled by the dealer. I called only last week with a query about the Ford dash!

When I emailed using the burstner website my email was promptly forwarded to Burstner UK and the response was immediate.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Any luck on your problem as we do have just the pipe as you do and now the fumes are so bad we switch it off at night for fear of being gassed.We return to UK on 31st and have a hab check so will see what Chelston have to say.
Carrera can you tell me the model of your fridge - ours is a 7290L - which is a lower spec than we had in the cheaper Nexxo .


----------



## carrera (Apr 20, 2008)

I am afraid I have heard nothing more. I emailed Dometic in UK and had a reply asking for details, which I sent, and that was it.
Our model is the same as yours RH 7290 L.
Let me know if you fare any better than me.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

If you look HERE at the manual and go to part 6.7 Fume extraction, you will see what Dometic recommend to fit.
It appears that Burstner, and other manufacturers, do not think this is necessary and just leave the pipe to vent upwards.
This is ok until you get fumes from the burner as I had and theres no way you can breath in the van.
I had my service and Habitation check yesterday at Chelston.
They said that rubbish gets into the vent which goes onto the burner and causes it to soot up and gives off these fumes.
They cleaned everything and fitted a new burner .
They then fitted the angled pipe shown in the instructions and manufactured a deflector shield to direct the fumes and heat to the grille.
Hope its fixed the problem.


----------

